# 5 Vegetables That Grow Well In The Southeast



## epeavey1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have planted egg plant, squash, tomato, pea's, corn lettuce, swiss chard, cucumber, honey dew, green beans , bush beans, onions, garlic, potato's , sweet potatoe, lettuce, . Still have pumpkins, winter squash and sugar snap pea's to plant.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Great suggestions, Ellen! Thank you


----------



## epeavey1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it possible to grow sugar snap peas in the middle of a straw bale compost pile? Will it grow here and will we be able to eat the pea's?


----------



## Becki_King (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Tee! Well I am nearly 60 years old, live in SW Florida and this year I am going to try to grow my first vegetable garden! Yikes!!! Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and let you know that I will be here often trying to figure something out. I will let you know how I am doing from time to time but first I want you to know how much I appreciate sites like this.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Becki, thanks so much for stopping by and introducing yourself! I'm very glad to hear you are starting your first vegetable garden. I look forward to hearing all about what you plan to grow and how its progressing throughout the year. 

If you ever have any questions please feel free to email me via the contact page. 

Have a great day!


----------

